# speed light help



## mgblunt (Oct 20, 2015)

I have a Nikon D3200 and I bought a Aperlite YH-700n speed light so now I would like to trigger the speed light off camera can someone recommend an inexpensive trigger setup for that?


----------



## Designer (Oct 20, 2015)

How inexpensive is inexpensive to you?  The low end is a cable, providing the flash is close enough to your camera so the cable will reach.

Also "slave mode" which doesn't actually cost anything, because you already have a built-in flash that will fire the speedlight if it can do "slave mode".

Next up the ladder is radio-frequency (RF) transmitter/receivers, or a pair of transceivers.  If you look up "yonguno" you can find a dealer, or just check the online outlets to find the price.

Farther up the cost ladder you will find PocketWizard, which makes several styles.


----------



## mgblunt (Oct 20, 2015)

OK without sounding like a total newbee can you tell me with this camera how to use "slave Mode" and I am willing to spend somewhere around $50.00 or so for a setup and thanks for the response.


----------

